# Συναυλίες στο Resistance Festival 2009



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2009)

Eτήσιo φεστιβάλ Resistance 2009 πραγματοποιεί η ΚΟΕ (Κομμουνιστική Οργάνωση Ελλάδας) στη Γεωπονική Σχολή από τις 26 έως τις 28 Ιουνίου.
Ακολουθεί αναλυτικά το πρόγραμμα των συναυλιών του Resistance Festival:

*Παρασκευή 26 Ιουνίου*
Fanfare Ciocarlia (ακούς, Στάθη; )
Trio Balkano
Eva & Adam's Garden
Kool a' Shake
*Σάββατο 27 Ιουνίου*
dead prez
Ladose
Οργή
ΤΖΡ
*Κυριακή 28 Ιουνίου*
Χαϊνηδες
Λιζέτα Καλημέρη
Scarlet Sky
Mestoral
Lost For Words

Τιμή εισιτηρίου: 7 ευρώ
Ώρα έναρξης: 21:00


----------

